# Changing iPod format (Windows to Mac)



## ShadowTech (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, I gave my Dad my iPod to copy a few files to his PC, but he ended up having to install the Windows iPod software, which deleted my music and changed my iPod to the Windows format.  

I know it is still readable with my Mac, but the syncing feature doesn't work anymore.

So I'm wondering, how do I change it back to the Mac format? 
I downloaded the latest iPod updater, but that did change it one bit.

Any ideas?


----------



## ShadowTech (Jul 5, 2005)

I think I found my own solution...it just took some looking around on the iPod site.
Was kinda hard to find...

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60983#One


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 5, 2005)

leave your iPod as windows format, this way both your dad's pc and your mac can read the iPod, thats how i have mine set up..


----------



## Randman (Jul 6, 2005)

The iPod can be used as an external hard drive with Windows and Macs but you can't use an iPod connected with a Mac on a PC and vice versa.


----------

